# Sebastian Inlet / Melbourne Route 192 Bridge



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Okay, it's a long heading, but I've been down here since Easter Sunday (April 20th) and I just finally caught some fish today.

At Sebastian from 9a - 1p ... got 1 flounder. We saw a guy get about 5 really large Jacks off the end of the South Jetty using live-bait.

Many tried, few were successful.

Then from 1p - 5p I fished at the Melbourne Bridge (Route 192) and got a Speckled Trout, A Ladyfish, and a Snook.

I had a BIIIIIIIGGGG fish grab my jerk-bait (ironically a jerk-bait would be any bait I use if you asked my friend Kimoslobby). I mean a BIIIIIIG fish. I saw it grab the bait and turn, and the rod buckled and it was gone. Coulda been a big tarpon.

THROW MORE BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Maybe it was that shark you were to watch out for Jake Ace.


----------



## Kimoslobby (Jun 18, 2001)

Sorry you missed the big one on your Jake-bait.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

You know I got a look at whatever grabbed that jerk bait ... and it had some shoulders on it ... maybe it was a shark.

But I didnt want to think that it was a shark since I was wading in that same area just a few minutes earlier, and the water was kinda murky.

But hey, isnt the flounder, snook, ladyfish, speckled trout quartet some kind of grand slam ... maybe an International League Grand Slam, or a Babe Ruth Leage Grand Slam at least.

THROW MORE BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Kimoslobby (Jun 18, 2001)

Good Lord Man, just stay out of the oyster beds with those tattered sneakers of yours. I know you gotta wade in that spot to reach the ledge, but don't forget your football background--keep your head on a swivel.

Good luck on that FA Sports grand slam.

(Fat Anglers)


----------

